# Besoin d'aide calcul congés payés 1ère année.



## coco 72 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j' ai commencé mon contrat en année complète 48 h hebdo en janvier 2022 (mensualisation 665,26 euros) je n arrives pas calculer mes congés d' aout je sais que j'ai droit 13 jrs congés payés, 6 jours sans solde et 3 jours travaillés. comment procède t'on 10 % ou maintien ? comment enlever mes 6 jours sans solde j'en perd mon latin un peu voir beaucoup d'aide pour me sortir tous ces chiffres de ma pauvre te^te ne serait pas de refus merci beaucoup.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Avez-vous des enfants de moins de 15 ans ?
Le lundi 15 août tombait-il sur des jours de cp acquis ?

La somme annoncée est du net ? Les calculs se font obligatoirement en brut. Majoration incluse.


----------



## coco 72 (29 Août 2022)

Non mes enfants sont plus grand, oui le 15 aout tombait sur des congés payés acquis. et oui la somme annoncé est en net


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Vous avez pris vos congés de quelle date à quelle date ? 
Quels sont les jours et horaires habituellement travaillés chaque semaine ?


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour j'ai pris mes congés du 1er au 28 aout soit 13 jours c.payés et 6 sans solde et 3 jours travaillés. mes horaires sont 48h semaine du lundi au vendredi.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors les semaines de congés se posent du lundi au samedi 
Donc vos dates de cp sont
Du lundi 1er au samedi 27 août 2022 

Vous avez acquis au 31 mai 
13 jours ouvrables de cp 

Soit 2 semaines et 1 lundi
Du 1er au 6 août : 6 jours ouvrables pris 
Du 8 au 13 août : 6 jours ouvrables pris 
Lundi 15 août férié acquis 
Mardi 16 août : 1 jour ouvrable pris
On a les 13 jours ouvrables de cp acquis de pris

Vous devez donc déduire 8 jours de votre salaire d'août :
Mercredi 17
Jeudi 18
Vendredi 19
Du lundi 22 au vendredi 26


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Vous travaillez combien d'heures par jour ?


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

du lundi au jeudi 8h /18h et vendredi 8h/16h sur 3 semaines et 1 semaine par mois du lun mar 8h/18h,mer jeu 8h/17h30 et ven 8h/17h.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

La 1ère semaine du mois d'août tombait sur quel type de semaines 

C'est un roulement régulier ? 
3 semaines  et 1 semaine 

Je vous demande cela pour déterminer les heures potentielles du mois d'août et calculer le ccc


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

oui c'est régulier semaine du 1er au 6/08 8h/18h du lun au ven
c 'est la 2eme semaine du mois qui diffère des horaires habituels


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

je trouve 222h potentiels pour aout 2022


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Du 1er au 5 août = 48 heures type A
Du 8 au 12 août = 48 heures type B
Du 15 au 19 août = 48 heures type A
Du 22 au 26 août = 48 heures type A
Du 29 au 31 août = 30 heures type A

Heures potentielles 222 heures
Heures à déduire 76 heures

Vous devez donc déduire 8 jours de votre salaire d'août :
Mercredi 17 : 10 heures
Jeudi 18 : 10 heures
Vendredi 19 : 8 heures
Du lundi 22 au vendredi 26 : 48 heures


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Ta mensualisation est de 665,26€ 
Je suppose que c'est du net 
Quel est ton brut mensuel inscrit sur ton contrat ? 

Car les calculs doivent être faits en brut


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

Sur le contrat 852,80 euros brut


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

852,80€ brut / 222 = 3,8414€ par heure 
76 heures x 3,8414€ = 291.9495€ brut à déduire 

852,80€ brut- 291,9495€ brut = 560,8504€ brut 

560,8504€ brut x 0,7812 = 438,14€ net de salaire en août 

Ton taux horaire brut contrat est de 4,10€

Pour les jours et heures à déclarer tu fais 
560,8504€ / 4,10€ = 137 heures normales 
137 heures / 9,6 heures en moyenne par jour = 15 jours d'activité


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Par contre 852,80€ brut = 666,21€ net depuis le 1er août 2022 

Pour passer du brut au net tu multiplies ton brut par 0,7812


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Comment a tu trouvé 665,26€ net de mensualisation ?


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

avec un simulateur mais apparemment.


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

Mille mercis pour votre patience, excellente journée à vous.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Vous aussi coco


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

Je veux pas faire ma pénible mais du coup mes 13 jours de congés payés ils sont calculés en maintient de salaire ? comment on compare les deux ? 10% ou maintient.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Pour la maintien de salaire 
13 jours / 6 * 48 heures x 4,10€ brut = 426,40€

Pour les 10%
Je pars du principe que le salaire a été identique 
852,80€ * 5 mois = 4264€ = 426,40€

Les 2 méthodes donnent le même résultat 
Donc maintien de salaire durant la prise des cp acquis


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Et non tu ne fais pas ta pénible 
Tu as entièrement raison 
C'est moi qui n'y ai pas pensé


----------



## coco 72 (30 Août 2022)

Super!!!! bon, il me reste plus qu"a prendre des cours du soir pour rattraper mes lacunes. Encore merci pour tout.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Pour le maintien en année complète tu peux aussi faire ce calcul 

852,80 € / 26 * 13 jours = 426,40€ brut 

26 étant la moyenne des jours ouvrables que comporte 1 mois


----------

